# An Appeal: DirecTV instead of D* or DTV



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Earl posted the following announcement:



> At times people ask:
> What is D*... where did it come from.
> How about DTV?
> 
> ...


What do you think? I for one would welcome this change.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Yes, I agree 100%. I have always found that too many folks are confused by the "D*" or "DTV" abbreviations, so I've always spelled out "DirecTV". Yes, it's a few more characters to type, but it helps avoid confusion.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Fine with me. I never used DTV and I only used D* a few times along time ago. I always use DirecTV.

I also a lot of times with acronyms type the acronym and then type the actual name too. Any time there is a new member I am replying to always do it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Doug deserves credit for bringing this to the forefront about a year ago, and I've typed DIRECTV ever since. What's it cost me? Well let's say I've done 5,000 posts since then (probably more). Let's say I put the company name in 1/4 of them, that's 1,250 seconds out of my life. About 20 minutes. Some nights I spend more time than that deciding what I want to eat.


----------



## forecheck (Jun 13, 2002)

I agree completely. 

I don't know much about vBulletin, but is there a way to automatically convert D* to DirecTV when someone types it in a post, much like it does with smileys?


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Completely agree, but I use DIRECTV, instead of DirecTV, as that is what DIRECTV themselves use. I count 8 examples of this currently on the www.directv.com home page (10 if you count the page title).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> About 20 minutes. Some nights I spend more time than that deciding what I want to eat.


:lol: .. true, sometimes that can be a burden .. :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

forecheck said:


> I agree completely.
> 
> I don't know much about vBulletin, but is there a way to automatically convert D* to DirecTV when someone types it in a post, much like it does with smileys?


very cool idea...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

All upper... all lower... mixed... so long as it is the full name.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

cygnusloop said:


> Completely agree, but I use DIRECTV, instead of DirecTV, as that is what DIRECTV themselves use. I count 8 examples of this currently on the www.directv.com home page (10 if you count the page title).


I use that as well, but I believe both DIRECTV and DirecTV have been utilized the the company in the past. It does seem that all-caps has become more prominent on their site in recent times, though.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

AirRocker said:


> very cool idea...


Yes, we could... but then if there is a reason why someone really wants to use it as a WILDCARD, they won't be able to.

Normally our smiles have some sort of symbols or a really unique nameing to them, to kick in.

We can easily make D*, DirecTV, ect... show up with a graphic if we wanted to.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, we could... but then if there is a reason why someone really wants to use it as a WILDCARD, they won't be able to.
> 
> Normally our smiles have some sort of symbols or a really unique nameing to them, to kick in.
> 
> We can easily make D*, DirecTV, ect... show up with a graphic if we wanted to.


couldn't they use it like this... "D*"


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Either way is clear and easily understood while, as I pointed out a while back, D* could mean a lot of things if you use * as a wildcard.

Doug Brott
Dragonslayer
Deepak Chopra
Dipsy Doodle

etc.

and DTV is now the accepted abbreviation for all digital television, as evidenced in the US goverment's use of it:

http://www.dtv.gov/


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

How about DirTV? I'm lazy. :lol:


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

man I can barely type D*, now I have to learn to type DIRECTV? (took three times to get that right :lol: )


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> couldn't they use it like this... "D*"


nevermind... i see what you're saying...


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Either way is clear and easily understood while, as I pointed out a while back, D* could mean a lot of things if you use * as a wildcard.
> 
> Doug Brott
> Dragonslayer
> ...


Sorry, will keep using D*, normally reading/responding on the forum from the airport on a smartphone, the less characters the better


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

Sure, not to mention, it'd help with searching, especially from things like google. This is, after all, a help site, and people aren't necessarily going to google things like "D* help", but rather, "directv help".


----------



## mchaney (Aug 17, 2006)

Has D* really confused a lot of people? I've only used D* a few times when I'm in a hurry or posting from my iPhone so I usually type DirecTV: never really liked the D* term... but that's just me. Don't really see it as a big deal. I think DirecTV should be more concerned about the poor reliability (picture breakups, lip sync, and other bugs) on the latest HR20 software than whether or not we use D* or DirecTV here.  <hiding>

Mike


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

houskamp said:


> man I can barely type D*, now I have to learn to type DIRECTV? (took three times to get that right :lol: )


OMG... HDTVSportsFan will have to offer a new typing class!!!

We know that you type one handed :lol:


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

I've never used D*, don't like it, I have used DTV and like that cause it is the companies stock symbol, but lately have been typing the full name out because of complaints about using DTV. How about this, people that want to refer to digital tv should type that out and we use DTV here? After all, references to digital tv are few and far between here as opposed to references to DIRECTV.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mchaney said:


> Has D* really confused a lot of people? I've only used D* a few times when I'm in a hurry or posting from my iPhone so I usually type DirecTV: never really liked the D* term... but that's just me. Don't really see it as a big deal. I think DirecTV should be more concerned about the poor reliability (picture breakups, lip sync, and other bugs) on the latest HR20 software than whether or not we use D* or DirecTV here.  <hiding>
> 
> Mike


On average I get at least 2 PM's a week asking me to explain why it is D*


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

MikeR7 said:


> I've never used D*, don't like it, I have used DTV and like that cause it is the companies stock symbol, but lately have been typing the full name out because of complaints about using DTV. How about this, people that want to refer to digital tv should type that out and we use DTV here? After all, references to digital tv are few and far between here as opposed to references to DIRECTV.


Not in the OTA Threads...
And as people start to do more searches (on google and other places), with the DTV transition over the next year... it is going to lead to a lot more confusion.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, I hope in the change to the Nasdaq that they do have to come up with a four letter symbol, then we can use that.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

LarryFlowers said:


> OMG... HDTVSportsFan will have to offer a new typing class!!!
> 
> lol


:raspberry :ramblinon :kickbutt: :bonk1:


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> and DTV is now the accepted abbreviation for all digital television, as evidenced in the US goverment's use of it:
> 
> http://www.dtv.gov/


DTV is also the corporate symbol for DirecTV.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Upstream said:


> DTV is also the corporate symbol for DirecTV.


The stock ticker symbol...yes.
But that will probably change when the move to NASDAQ


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The stock ticker symbol...yes.
> But that will probably change when the move to NASDAQ


I know, it should be DTVHD

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

The symbol won't change with the move to the NASDAQ.

The DTV press release indicated they are keeping the symbol. And as was noted in the thread regarding the exchange move, the SEC has changed the rule allowing companies to keep 3-letter symbols when they move from the NYSE to NASDAQ.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

Upstream said:


> The symbol won't change with the move to the NASDAQ.
> 
> The DTV press release indicated they are keeping the symbol. And as was noted in the thread regarding the exchange move, the SEC has changed the rule allowing companies to keep 3-letter symbols when they move from the NYSE to NASDAQ.


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :lol:


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

So how do I designate the Directv symbol device from the Audio/Video one and Audio/Video two devices each time a list the remotes steps?


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> Sorry, will keep using D*, normally reading/responding on the forum from the airport on a smartphone, the less characters the better


Then just use D because it won't have the wildcard in it.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I've been using DirecTV from my beginings here...seems appropriate to me.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

> So how do I designate the Directv symbol device from the Audio/Video one and Audio/Video two devices each time a list the remotes steps?


Um, what about [|)]... kind of looks like the logo. No, looks stupid. My advice would be to either say D or call it what they call it, "the Cyclone design".


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

I will use DIRECTV from now on. A small price to pay for all that this site provides for the dedicated DIRECTV user!
Now if we can just get rid of all the Internet text messaging gibberish


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

If we want to be _really_ specific, DIRECTV, inc.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

I agree, this needs to be changed. Henceforth I shall use "DirecTV" in place of "D*".


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't understand what's wrong with abbreviating it to DTV. It's their stock symbol..one which they like enough to carry it over to the National Association of Securities Dealers Automated Quotation marketplace...oops NASDAQ form the New York Stock Exchange.

In additon when we're talking about DirecTV...I guess we should be more exact as to which entity we're referring to. Is it DirecTV, LLC, DirecTV, Inc., The DirecTV Group, Inc., DirecTV Holdings, LLC. and so on.

If the "style guide" for the forum is going to eliminate the use of acronyms and abbreviations then it should be consistent.

I vote for DirecTV or DTV.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Ken S said:


> I don't understand what's wrong with abbreviating it to DTV. It's their stock symbol..one which they like enough to carry over to the National Association of Securities Dealers Automated Quotation marketplace...oops NASDAQ.
> 
> If the "style guide" for the forum is going to eliminate the use of acronyms and abbreviations then it should be consistent.


As I mentioned above.

I am worried about Google Searches in 2008 for people looking to get information on the Digital Television Transition, to get false hits and just add to the confusion.


----------



## GirkMonster (Mar 20, 2007)

I had a friend that used to frequent certain newsgroups devoted to D*I*R*E*C*T*V and they referred to it as "Dave." Anyone remember that?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, that dates you. Other than references to the past, I haven't read it referred to that in years.


----------



## GirkMonster (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Stuart, thanks a lot. But, sometimes the truth stings a little. Sub since 1996.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am worried about Google Searches in 2008 for people looking to get information on the Digital Television Transition, to get false hits and just add to the confusion.


So how about people use "DirecTV" and "Digital TV" for the first mention in a thread, and the the abbreviation DTV in context if they want for subsequent mentions.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

> Thanks Stuart, thanks a lot. But, sometimes the truth stings a little. Sub since 1996.


It was meant more as a gesture of respect... I've only been with DIRECTV since '03, waited until local channels were available. No insult was intended.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Not sure why this bothers people.

I've been using D* for 8 years or so and will probably continue to do so. Old habits are hard to break. In the list of forum annoyances it seems like this would be way down there.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Not sure why this bothers people.


Not so much that it bothers anyone. It's confusing for new members. And as Earl points out it doesn't accomplish all that much in relation to web searches from Google and the like.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

What's this D-Star service I keep hearing about?


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> What's this D-Star service I keep hearing about?


Sirius, perhaps?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> What's this D-Star service I keep hearing about?


They compete with D-Pound :lol:


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Newshawk said:


> Sirius, perhaps?


Ah, touche!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> Not so much that it bothers anyone. It's confusing for new members. And as Earl points out it doesn't accomplish all that much in relation to web searches from Google and the like.


No offense, but if someone can't figure out what D* means after reading any of these forum for 5 minutes, there's some bigger issues going on. Even if people started dropping the "D" and just typed it as "**", anyone with basic word deduction skills should be able to figure out the missing word, especially when there's a couple of sentence structure examples.
I (and I would think 99% of members) knew what D* was the first time I saw it. Heck, it's a forum about DIRECTV (hint, hint). It's not rocket science.

I also don't think the use of D* hinders google searches for this site. When searching for Directv forum, this site comes up in the top 5 almost every time.

So, it must be bothering someone.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> All upper... all lower... mixed... so long as it is the full name.


The weird thing is for some reason (I Have no idea why) I thought D* was preferred and you were a noob if you spelled it out. Anyway full name from me for now on...


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> No offense, but if someone can't figure out what D* means after reading any of these forum for 5 minutes, there's some bigger issues going on. Even if people started dropping the "D" and just typed it as "**", anyone with basic word deduction skills should be able to figure out the missing word, especially when there's a couple of sentence structure examples.
> I (and I would think 99% of members) knew what D* was the first time I saw it. Heck, it's a forum about DIRECTV (hint, hint). It's not rocket science.
> 
> I also don't think the use of D* hinders google searches for this site. When searching for Directv forum, this site comes up in the top 5 almost every time.
> ...


Frankly I agree with you 100%. I have no idea if it bothered anyone or not. But spelling it out is not a deal breaker is it?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Why not just list what they mean on the main page? 

And I still don't see a link to the chat room or one for the different abbreviations that are also used on this website. RBR, IMHO, BTW, IIRC, etc.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Sign me up ... will use DirecTV from now forward ...

Have also now changed all references in linked signature posts ...


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

mchaney said:


> I think DirecTV should be more concerned about the poor reliability (picture breakups, lip sync, and other bugs) on the latest HR20 software than whether or not we use D* or DirecTV here.


How do you know this is coming from Directv? Because if it is, you are right. In that case, you can also include - adding more users to remote booking on your list :lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

gcisko said:


> Frankly I agree with you 100%. I have no idea if it bothered anyone or not. But spelling it out is not a deal breaker is it?


Not a deal breaker, just something I probably won't change because it's habit now. I'd rather we focus on proper grammar and spelling in posts, since they're much more annoying*.

*Not directed at gcisko or anyone else in particular.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> They compete with D-Pound :lol:


No, wait, that's D-Sharp, which is a blatant attempt to confuse novices with D++.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mchaney said:


> Has D* really confused a lot of people? I've only used D* a few times when I'm in a hurry or posting from my iPhone so I usually type DirecTV: never really liked the D* term... but that's just me. Don't really see it as a big deal. I think DirecTV should be more concerned about the poor reliability (picture breakups, lip sync, and other bugs) on the latest HR20 software than whether or not we use D* or DirecTV here.  <hiding>
> 
> Mike


This request has ZERO to do with a request from DirecTV...
This is completely from me as the Moderator of the DirecTV forums here at DBSTalk.

And as a person that gets at least 1 if not more PM's a week regarding the topic of D* and what does it mean...

And the recent posts yesterday and today with D* and DTV in the titles...
I decided to make the announcement.

Nothing more... Nothing Less.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Sixto said:


> Sign me up ... will use DirecTV from now forward ...
> 
> Have also now changed all references in linked signature posts ...


...except it still says d* in your signature...


----------



## Jaysv (Nov 15, 2005)

Shouldn't we really use DirecTV™, lol


----------



## BWELL316 (Jun 2, 2007)

I always thought it was typed D*tv is so it wouldn't look like we were advertising or something. I swear to god I may get stupider daily....:lol:


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> They compete with D-Pound :lol:


does this mean that when D-Star comes home late after a night of drinking he will get D-Pounded by D-Wife?


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I didn't realize there was confusion aroung the use of DTV (my personal favorite). But I'm happy to type out directv (oh my, I'm suddenly very tired after typing all of those letters!).


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I 've always typed the whole word out for DIRECTV and DISH. I do cut DISHNETWORK down to just dish because I think that people get my drift if it is in all capital letters. I also don't like to have to look at the keyboard to create an asterik behind the letter everytime I try to say DIRECTV or DISH. To me that is more time consuming than just typing it all out.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, we could... but then if there is a reason why someone really wants to use it as a WILDCARD, they won't be able to.
> 
> Normally our smiles have some sort of symbols or a really unique nameing to them, to kick in.
> 
> We can easily make D*, DirecTV, ect... show up with a graphic if we wanted to.


That's a capital idea! If DBStalk could designate D* as a smiley with "DirecTV" as the underlying text, wouldn't that solve both the typing shortcut and the Google search issues? /steve


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I 've always typed the whole word out for DIRECTV and DISH. I do cut DISHNETWORK down to just dish because I think that people get my drift if it is in all capital letters. I also don't like to have to look at the keyboard to create an asterik behind the letter everytime I try to say DIRECTV or DISH. To me that is more time consuming than just typing it all out.


You really shouldn't abbreviate it as DISH. Imagine all the people that you confuse when they try to google a site to buy (or discuss) plates and bowls. :nono2:


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

DirecTV™ (just testing to see if I can cut and paste this), I like it!!


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree 100%. I always spell it out anyway.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

How 'bout *DuhWreckedTV*?


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

ur gonna get certain people that continue to have it as dtv no matter the requests made. I know little about google search/index type stuff but i do know that companies pay more to have their site near the top. Is dbs such a site? 

if not, may i guess that the people that are going to google and come up with this site when they search digital television wont find this site near the top and as i bet a lot of people, like me, rarely go past page one of google, this site won't pay the price of all the 'tons' of hits purportedly to occur. As far as the 100+ PMs per year about abbreviations, I think that's part of the fun of the job  Perhaps a sticky at the top of all forums may help with other abbreviations too? I know i wish other forums had that as I still have no idea what stuff like "IYDIWFSQU" means.

just a uninformed view of all this.

happy dtv customer since 03!  

PS i got to page 5 of a google search for dtv and dbs wasnt there.


----------



## vankai (Jan 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> This request has ZERO to do with a request from DirecTV...
> This is completely from me as the Moderator of the DirecTV forums here at DBSTalk.
> 
> And as a person that gets at least 1 if not more PM's a week regarding the topic of D* and what does it mean...
> ...


I Vote for DirEarlTV

:lol:


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

Ok, I will try to remember: DirecTV.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

People are lazy & stupid. !Devil_lol Why look something up when they can just ask?  

My preference would be that a smilie be made/found for D*.

But if D* is going to become an outlaw, then the whole abbreviation & acronyms gang needs to be shown the way out of Dodge. D*, E*, PM's (looks like pms  ), OTA, DLB, BBC, WTF, etc.

That's my $0.02 and I'm sticking to it. :grin:


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> OMG... HDTVSportsFan will have to offer a new typing class!!!
> 
> We know that you type one handed :lol:


well i guess since Houskamp will have to go back to his school. i guess i'm next in line to take a more advance course in typing :grin:  :lol:


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Some of us have been typing D* since 98 and you expect us to change now? Almost 10 years later.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Earl posted the following announcement:
> 
> What do you think? I for one would welcome this change.


I NEVER use D* in my posts. Well, just this once. 

With all the alphabet soup out there (HDTV, HDMI, 1080i, 1080p, 720p, SD, etc.) and all the newbies on DBSTalk.com, it doesn't take that much extra effort to actually spell out DirecTV.


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

MikeR7 said:


> Well, I hope in the change to the Nasdaq that they do have to come up with a four letter symbol, then we can use that.





Earl Bonovich said:


> The stock ticker symbol...yes.
> But that will probably change when the move to NASDAQ


When companies move to NASDAQ they no longer have to change their symbol, they can retain their 1, 2, or 3 character symbol. DTV does plan to keep their current symbol DTV.

Press release quote
DIRECTV will be listed on The NASDAQ Global Select Market and trade on the exchange with the ticker symbol Nasdaq: DTV.
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1078547&highlight=


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

thumperr said:


> When companies move to NASDAQ they no longer have to change their symbol, they can retain their 1, 2, or 3 character symbol. DTV does plan to keep their current symbol DTV.
> 
> Press release quote
> DIRECTV will be listed on The NASDAQ Global Select Market and trade on the exchange with the ticker symbol Nasdaq: DTV.
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1078547&highlight=


As was mentioned in post #29



Upstream said:


> The symbol won't change with the move to the NASDAQ.
> 
> The DTV press release indicated they are keeping the symbol. And as was noted in the thread regarding the exchange move, the SEC has changed the rule allowing companies to keep 3-letter symbols when they move from the NYSE to NASDAQ.


----------



## StuartK (Sep 15, 2007)

I like to type DirecTV, but I don't think D* is confusing at all. I think DTV is confusing. DTV has several meanings. I think Disney used it a few years back. The D in DTV means digital to some. People especially the young like to talk in code. That's just part of the internet so I can handle others who use D*.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

I like the idea of a glossary of abbreviations.

When people here first started talking about SWM, I wondered how this became a dating forum for single white males.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

The only thing I'll say is that "D*" has been accepted Internet shorthand for DirecTV for a decade or more so I don't see a problem with it.

DTV however has never been a shortcut for DirecTV.


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

Ok...I'll try to remember to spell out D*....


D U R E K TV?

Im a HillBilly Tennessean watcha xpect....just kiddin around!!!!


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

Doesn't the Forum Software have the ability to do replacement when someone posts? Just put D* and DTV to be replaced by DirecTV when a message is posted.

Or we could just call it Dave. Those of you around in the late 90s will know what I'm talking about.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I use DirecTV most of the time. And to throw more fuel on this discussion, why not use an actual abbreviation (D'TV) instead of an acronym (D* or DTV)?


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

Many people equate DTV to Digital TV.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

And having the forum software do a conversion of DTV to DirecTV won't work, if the subject is about Digital TV.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

dervari said:


> .... Or we could just call it Dave. ....


"Dave's not here, man" - Cheech and Chong


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

quickfire said:


> Ok...I'll try to remember to spell out D*....
> 
> D U R E K TV?
> 
> Im a HillBilly Tennessean watcha xpect....just kiddin around!!!!


I prefer "Appalachian American."


----------



## chml17l (Jul 24, 2007)

Why doesn't DBSTalk have a list of common abbreviations? I belong to another forum where newbies are completely bewildered with all the abbreviatons used there until its pointed out to them that the site does have a posted abbreviation list.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

We do....

http://www.dbstalk.com/acronyms.htm


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

In light of this thread, that acronym list needs to be updated.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

forecheck said:


> I don't know much about vBulletin, but is there a way to automatically convert D* to DirecTV when someone types it in a post, much like it does with smileys?


 We have a winner.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Im surprised to see DSS not in the list. With DBS and BSS...
DSS is KVH, yo.


----------



## KW802 (Nov 19, 2007)

mchaney said:


> Has D* really confused a lot of people?


I just became a DirecTV customer this week and surfed this site first for some questions I had. For the first few minutes of surfing... yes, the whole D*/E* acronym thing threw me off. Not confused, mind you, just in the dark as to what they meant. After reading a few different threads, though, and seeing them used in different context then it became apparent what they meant I just chalked it up as part of the learning curve of being a new member here.



Stuart Sweet said:


> We do....


I completey missed that in the navigation pane on the portal. Suggestion: Add it to the Quick Links drop down menu in the navbar template (under the Resources grouping perhaps) so it can be easily found. And/or add it as a vBulletin FAQ entry (the vBulletin FAQ tool is a greatly under-used feature). And/or add it as a vBadvanced CMPS page (use the HTML type when creating the new page) so that it is automatically wrapped inside of the vBulletin style so that it has the same look & feel as the rest of the pages here (no changes would be needed to the HTML file and it only takes a minute to create a new CMPS page).

_{Goes back to lurk mode... :goofygrin__}_


----------



## JeffTex42 (Sep 14, 2007)

96 posts and counting on this thread! I don't visit dbstalk.com because I'm interested in learning proper grammar, spelling, etc. I visit to try to learn a little bit about satellite tv. So, as far as I'm concerned type whatever you want, just make it understandable. I understand D* and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

JeffTex42 said:


> 96 posts and counting on this thread! I don't visit dbstalk.com because I'm interested in learning proper grammar, spelling, etc. I visit to try to learn a little bit about satellite tv. So, as far as I'm concerned type whatever you want, just make it understandable. I understand D* and that's all that matters to me.


Funny, I believe Earl's original request was to use "DirecTV" when referring to it rather than D* so that it would be easier for new people to understand and learn. It's amazing how some people talk about how much they learn here but could care less about making it easy for new people to learn without wading through Alphabet Soup.


----------



## Spike (Jul 4, 2007)

wow, 

Censuring on something like this? Really? Truly.... ? Really? I like to use D* all of the time. I've used it on line for years. Seriously... Do you really think it is that important that a censure is the thing to do?


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

directv since 1995: I wish someone would put some of these abbreviations down, I have copyed some of them down but there are quite a few I still can't come up with.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

What about T*? 

I've always used D*. I'm not trying to be a hardass but I'll probably keep using it because of the other threads I visit.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

I like using D*! Its easy and quick, plus this is almost the norm. Newbies need to learn the style G!


----------



## chml17l (Jul 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> We do....


Thanks for pointing this out Stuart.:blush:

Doesn't DBSTalk have any way of making this a sticky note or something similar? I'm sure I'm not the first person to ask about an acronym list, but it needs to be displayed prominently on the homepage.

Nothing personal against this place, but just as an initial observation, many things on this forum are grouped or organized just a little :scratch: especially for a newbie...


----------



## Skip Towne (Dec 20, 2003)

I always use D* even on other message boards. Never had any confusion.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

narcolept said:


> Funny, I believe Earl's original request was to use "DirecTV" when referring to it rather than D* so that it would be easier for new people to understand and learn.


I thought it was so he wouldn't get so many PM's.

On a side note, I find it fascinating that someone would actually PM a moderator for a definition of something that most people should be able to figure out by reading threads for a few minutes. I can't imagine how many BS PM's he must get from the people like that. Unbelievable.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I thought it was so he wouldn't get so many PM's.
> 
> On a side note, I find it fascinating that someone would actually PM a moderator for a definition of something that most people should be able to figure out by reading threads for a few minutes. I can't imagine how many BS PM's he must get from the people like that. Unbelievable.


Everyone is a newbie once you know. :lol: :lol:

I've found the solution, I keep a wordpad doc open with DirecTV™ overlined so I can copy and paste it very fast because I want to use the absolutely official name for such a great service. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Anyone got a square Direct tv logo emoticon we can use? Maybe add it to the available ones and make the text to create it D*. That would change all existing posts to the icon instead and solve the mystery.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

chml17l said:


> Thanks for pointing this out Stuart.:blush:
> 
> Doesn't DBSTalk have any way of making this a sticky note or something similar? I'm sure I'm not the first person to ask about an acronym list, but it needs to be displayed prominently on the homepage.
> 
> Nothing personal against this place, but just as an initial observation, many things on this forum are grouped or organized just a little :scratch: especially for a newbie...


It's on the home page, on the left side, under "information links".


----------



## chml17l (Jul 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> It's on the home page, on the left side, under "information links".


Uhh, thanks again and I apologize for overlooking it. Can I at least claim that it is in very small print?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I can't stand the whole (First letter of provider's name)* thing that people do. I've seen Comcast referred to as C* and even Tivo as T*. It's out of hand, and I am very happy that this site is making an attempt to stop it.

I always have and always will type DirecTV.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> On a side note, I find it fascinating that someone would actually PM a moderator for a definition of something that most people should be able to figure out by reading threads for a few minutes. I can't imagine how many BS PM's he must get from the people like that. Unbelievable.


Those BS PMs don't just go to the mods...


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Well when I came in here as a newbie (and as you all know I'm not exactly the brightest light bulb around) I had no trouble knowing that "D*" or as I use it just plain "D" stood for DirecTV. I mean the Forums are set up so everyone should know what company's Forums they are in. Sorry Earl you are a great guy, but I refuse to always type out the full name--I guess it will be nameless 
What happened to my signature???


----------



## Spike (Jul 4, 2007)

Thank God for freedom! 

*waves his American Flag*


----------



## Skins Fan (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm in, DirecTV it is!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well, that dates you. Other than references to the past, I haven't read it referred to that in years.


Not only does it date you, but it also tells about the crowd you run with.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

techrep said:


> I prefer "Appalachian American."


Hey, I resemble that reference.:lol:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> The only thing I'll say is that "D*" has been accepted Internet shorthand for DirecTV for a decade or more so I don't see a problem with it.


Agreed. It's been D* for 10 or 12 years now. Old habits are hard to break. I see no reason to change and I'll be damned if I'll ever stop using E* or D*.


----------



## fullcourt81 (Sep 8, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> This request has ZERO to do with a request from DirecTV...
> This is completely from me as the Moderator of the DirecTV forums here at DBSTalk.
> 
> And as a person that gets at least 1 if not more PM's a week regarding the topic of D* and what does it mean...
> ...


Come on, Earl, fess up to the real reason for this request.
The use of D* results in confusion when it is time for DirecTV to pay you a bonus based on how many times the phrase "DirecTV" appears on AVS Forums in a week.

Right, Earl? :hurah: :hurah:     :lol: :lol: :hurah: :hurah:


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

This is like getting a memo back for retyping so we can change the word "happy" to "glad". OK. Sometimes we minor in the majors and major in the minors. In the spirit of being able to sit around the campfire singing Kumbaya I'll change to DirecTV. Good grief...........


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well.... 

Excuse me for trying to get some consistancy around here.....
So how many of you saw the DTV commercials yesterday during the football games, and wondered if they were referring to DirecTV or Digital Television?

Thread closed.
Announcement removed.

We will continue as it was, and just clarrify when people ask.


----------

